# Link einbinden, wie ?



## Chartsstuermer (7. Dez 2003)

Hallo, arbeite mit Netjet und habe ein Rollovereffekt mit diesem Programm erstellt.

Wie berwerkstellige ich allerdings per Hand auf diesen Bildern einen weiterführenden Link, der sich nicht in einem neuen Fenster öfnnen soll ???


Hier der Link http://www.chartsstuermer.de/mp3b.htm

und hier der Quelltext

<!doctype HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2 Final//EN">
<html>
<head>
    <title>Mp3</title>
    <meta name="Author" content="Chartsstuermer">
    <meta name="Date" content="Sun, 07 Dec 2003 22:22:23 GMT">
<style type="text/css">
       <!--
BODY {scrollbar-face-color:#48D1CC;scrollbar-arrow-color:000000;scrollbar-track-color: 000000;scrollbar-3dlight-color: #000000;scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #000000; }
-->



</style>
    <meta name="Generator" content="XynX! NetJet 3.06 Build 104 (Win32)">
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript" XYNX_ROIMG xynxfile="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Moderne2.jpg" xynxfile="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Moderne.jpg"
xynxfile="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Bonus2.jpg" xynxfile="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Bonus.jpg" xynxfile="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Klassiker2.jpg" xynxfile="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Klassiker.jpg">
<!--
// DO NOT EDIT!!! This script is maintained by XynX! NetJet
XYNX_FILE=new Array();
XYNX_FILE[0]="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Moderne2.jpg";
XYNX_FILE[1]="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Moderne.jpg";
XYNX_FILE[2]="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Bonus2.jpg";
XYNX_FILE[3]="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Bonus.jpg";
XYNX_FILE[4]="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Klassiker2.jpg";
XYNX_FILE[5]="http://www.chartsstuermer.de/images/Klassiker.jpg";
XYNX_IMG=new Array();
for(var i=0;i<XYNX_FILE.length;i++){XYNX_IMG_=new Image;XYNX_IMG.src=XYNX_FILE;}
// -->
</script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#000000" text="#000000" link="#FF00FF" vlink="#DCD827" alink="#C1943E">
<p align=left><font face="Comic Sans MS"><font color="#00FEFE">Bitte trefft eine Auswahl, indem
ihr auf eines der Buttons klickt: </font></font></p>
<p align=left></p>
<p align=left></p>
<p align=center>
	

</p>
<p align=center>
	

</p>
<p align=center>
	

</p>
<p align=center></p>



<font color="#00FEFE"><font face="Comic Sans MS"> </font></font></p>
</body>
</html>


Danke für die Hilfe !!!!!_


----------



## Guest (9. Dez 2003)

bitte antworten 








Ist sehr wichtig ;((((


----------



## Auch Gast (9. Dez 2003)

public boolean checkToAnswer (booelan questionAboutJavaScript, booelan questionEasyToAnswer)
{
  boolean answer;

  answer = false;

  if (questionAboutJavaScript == true)
  {
    answer = false;
  }
  else
  {
    if (questionIsEasyToAnswer == true)
    {
      answer = true;
    }
    else 
    {
      answer == false;
    }
  }
  return(answer);
}


----------



## bygones (9. Dez 2003)

das ganze ist JavaScript un kein Java - daher wahrscheinlich das Zögern hier....

Durch deinen ganzen Code kann ich leider durchgehen (versteh ihn auch nicht). Aber bei links ist es doch so, dass wenn du mit frames z.b. arbeitest im a tag mit target angeben kannst in welchem Fenster der Link gehen soll. Intuitiv denk ich wird das '#' das neue Fenster öffnen..... Aber wie man es machen muss (einfach entfernen) - keine Ahnung, da ich kein JavaScript kann


----------



## Chartsstuermer (10. Dez 2003)

trotzdem danke


----------

